# How essential is it to remove the screen?



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

I clean my E61 by regular brushing and backflushing. Visually the screen looks clean so how essential is it to remove the screen for other cleaning?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

On my Classic I tend to remove the screen every other backflush. There can be quite a bit of gunk behind there that backflushing alone won't remove. I just drop it in the hot water with the PortaFilter and pulycaff and give it a quick scrub


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd suggest doing a portafilter wiggle and then water backflush at the end of every session. No harm popping off the screen every now and then and giving everything a wipe. The screens pop off easily


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I pull the screen off mu Rocket as part of a weekly cleaning regime, and soak it in detergent for half ah hour, and brush the head above it with detergent solution. Even with daily backflushing it's amazing just how oily it gets behind the screen. They come off easily, fit back on even easier,and once you've done it once it becomes second nature. Gives you a chance to examine the condition of the gasket as well.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

On the La Spaz I drop the 2 screens & the distribution disk on a weekly clean basis. The design is such that with the removal of 1 screw with a special supplied tool, the whole assembly drops down. I then put the screens & disk into a solution of Cafiza & let stand for a few hours before washing off & re-assembling


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gets removed whenever I do a detergent backflush, the grime and oils that build there do need removing


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

The screw is completely stuck on my Rancilio screen. AGAIN. Urgh. Worst designed part ever.

Another trip to B&Q for a suitable wrench is in order...


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Almost all E61 heads have a shower cup instead of a shower plate - the shower plate will have a screw / bolt holding it in place.

The shower cup is held in place by the group seal: To remove the shower cup you have to pull the groups seal out.

Too frequent removal / reinsertion of the group seal may result in damage to the seal and / or the seal becoming a loose fit. The shower cup may also become damaged....

So take care !!

PS A group seal is usually good for 9+ months, then it goes hard & leaky.

Also, it's always worthwhile fitting a new shower cup / plate when fitting a new seal.


----------



## Beemer (Jun 19, 2012)

Screen removed and I saw black gunge! Now all clean and I will be taking the screen off every two weeks.

Ian


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

I pull mine (Oh aye...) down about once a week (Still doesn't sound does it) and give it a clean (Hmmm still doesn't sound right)

I love to keep my head nice and shiny n clean (erm, okkkkkkkay) E61 screens/heads are so easy to clean


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I regulalrly clean mine too. Although replacing it every now and then has been suggested I haven't bothered as whenever I've inspected it I have found it to look fine and it always cleans up nicely.


----------

